

Hackers Flood Epilepsy Web Forum With Flashing Lights - gongfudoi
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,343808,00.html

======
LogicHoleFlaw
This isn't hacking. This is just vandalism and malicious abuse of an easy
mark.

